
The World's Greatest Art Thief - Thevet
https://www.gq.com/story/secrets-of-the-worlds-greatest-art-thief
======
ListeningPie
Interesting to read that the value of the object stolen does not affect the
sentence. His punishment was only 4 years in prison for stealing and leading
to the destruction of millions of dollars worth of art.

------
snr
Reminds me of "White Collar" (TV series). It was probably based on this true
story. I wonder if they really burned art.

~~~
dhruvmittal
I wouldn't be surprised if White Collar drew from this, especially for the art
thievery, considering how liberally it drew from the life & career of Frank
Abagnale as an FBI consultant.

